# The Rick Santers Band



## Canadian Charlie

I used to be a big fan of thiers in the mid 80's and even got the chance to see them perform in a few local Toronto bars at the time. I have thier lps and cds in my collection. 

I just wondering what has become of this great group, I know that Rick Santer got to play with Triumph. Where are the other members and Rick now?


----------



## james on bass

I knew I recognized the name. I saw Triumph on one of their last tours and he was playing guitar for them. Talented I'm sure, but what a shitty tour to be hired for.


----------



## james on bass

What was that? The "Sport of King's" tour? What a debacle that was.


----------



## NB_Terry

Santers was a great band. They played my high school in St Catharines way back when too. (25 years ago!  )

I think Rick joined Triumph for a few tours back in the 80's & 90's. 

Triumph are touring now as well, and with a 2nd guitarist but I'm not sure if it's Rick Santers or not. 

Here's his current web page

http://pages.interlog.com/~dandlion/rsanters.htm

Also a video flashback

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4W1p1rmePA

here's an excellent live video from them

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDCAW5ZeB4w&feature=related


----------



## 1PUTTS

Damn you, Terry! I've just spent the last two hours watching Santers, Goddo, Max Webster, Coney Hatch & Teenage Head videos on YouTube. Holy flashback to my "high school daze". What a great time to grow up for a young rock star wannabe...


----------



## NB_Terry

1PUTTS said:


> Damn you, Terry! I've just spent the last two hours watching Santers, Goddo, Max Webster, Coney Hatch & Teenage Head videos on YouTube. Holy flashback to my "high school daze". What a great time to grow up for a young rock star wannabe...


Long Live 80's Canadian rock!

:smilie_flagge17:
:food-smiley-004:


----------



## james on bass

I can't believe I'd never heard of the Santer's band. Cheezy 80's rock and Canadian to boot! I'm ashamed of myself. 

:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Guest

In the late 70's there was a rumor floating around
that Rick's band 'Nighthawk' was responsible for
screaming _*nighthawk*_ during Rush's
'Bastille day' on 'All the world's a stage'. However,
after googlin' to verify this, it's been attributed to
Mike Myers' brother.


----------



## Starbuck

1PUTTS said:


> Damn you, Terry! I've just spent the last two hours watching Santers, Goddo, Max Webster, Coney Hatch & Teenage Head videos on YouTube. Holy flashback to my "high school daze". What a great time to grow up for a young rock star wannabe...


LOL! The one "CLUB" (and I use that term loosely) we had in my hometown when I was 19-20 had all those bands cycling through along with Nash the Slash & FM (weren't those bandages HOT)... My favorite was always Carl Dixon and Coney Hatch...


----------



## NB_Terry

Starbuck said:


> LOL! The one "CLUB" (and I use that term loosely) we had in my hometown when I was 19-20 had all those bands cycling through along with Nash the Slash & FM (weren't those bandages HOT)... My favorite was always Carl Dixon and Coney Hatch...


There's a benefit concert for Carl Dixon (he was in a serious car accident) in Toronto on October 30th. 

Andy Curran w/Soho 69, Killer Dwarfs & Brighton Rock.


----------



## WarrenG

james on bass said:


> What was that? The "Sport of King's" tour? What a debacle that was.


I was such a huge fan but THAT tour really sucked compared to Thunder Seven.


----------



## Canadian Charlie

I was at the THUNDER SEVEN concert when they played the Maple Leaf Gardens


They blew me away


----------



## Canadian Charlie

*Where can i find some tabs on some of the Santers music?*


----------



## allthumbs56

NB_Terry said:


> Santers was a great band. They played my high school in St Catharines way back when too. (25 years ago!  )



Terry .......... is that you?

About that 10 bucks that you owe me .......


----------



## NB_Terry

allthumbs56 said:


> Terry .......... is that you?
> 
> About that 10 bucks that you owe me .......




You think you know me?


----------



## allthumbs56

NB_Terry said:


> You think you know me?


Nah - but it sounds like you owed somebody 10 bucks :smile:


----------

